# Maternity, NSFW



## amolitor (Jun 10, 2013)

Kickin' it boudoir style. And I do mean kickin'.


----------



## esselle (Jun 10, 2013)

Love this genre!
Do you have more of her to share? Lovely!


----------



## pixmedic (Jun 10, 2013)

Very nice! Love the pose.  WB and color look perfect to me.  My only little nitpick would be that i personally would have liked her hair away from her face more on her left side. Beautiful shot regardless.


----------



## amolitor (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

A lot of great things going on here, well done.

Although, I do find that her having to look almost straight up (from her perspective) at the camera, is a bit strained/awkward.  Maybe a little more of an angled position could help.


----------



## Parker219 (Jun 10, 2013)

I like this, the whites seem white, and the super pretty subject doesnt hurt either.

I would really like to see one where either the hair isnt covering her left eye, and/or the hair is covering it more. Right now in my opinion, its kinda is the in between stage. Wow, does she have killer eyes though.

Of course when I nit-pick like this, that means its a pretty great shot. Post some more of this session if you can, I would love to see more.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Jun 10, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> A lot of great things going on here, well done.
> 
> Although, I do find that her having to look almost straight up (from her perspective) at the camera, is a bit strained/awkward.  Maybe a little more of an angled position could help.



+1 to this.. and anyone else feel like the feet/knees thing going on is like hard to decipher? I feel like there is too much going on with the leg crossing.. feet popping out, etc.


----------



## tirediron (Jun 10, 2013)

Nicely done Andrew!


----------



## amolitor (Jun 10, 2013)

Sadly, I DO have some at more of an angle, where I botched the focus. I mean, it's OK, but it ain't great. These beautiful diagonals with soft eyes and a razor sharp necklace. WTF.

If I was paying her, I dare say I would fuss more, but with the wife I try to work pretty fast, which I am terrible at.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

> If I was paying her, I dare say I would fuss more, but with the wife I try to work pretty fast, which I am terrible at.


So are you saying that this is your wife?  (if so, congrats)....or are you saying that because you have a wife...you dare not take _too_ much time while photographing a beautiful nude woman?


----------



## amolitor (Jun 10, 2013)

Incomprehensibly, that girl married me, yep. It remains as big a mystery to me as ever, but I am grateful! Our second daughter is also in this picture. I posted a photo of the first one a couple days ago.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 10, 2013)

Come to think about it...I think I remember you posting a photo of your beautiful wife before.  



> Incomprehensibly, that girl married me, yep. It remains as big a mystery to me as ever, but I am grateful!


Must be the hat.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Definitely the best image I have ever seen you post! Congrats on the image, the wife, and the baby! It would have been nice to see both her eyes...


----------

